# mackerel seasons coming



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

here is a link to a good video clip to get all the gold coast boys keen for the mackerel season. http://www.gcfishing.com/images/Videos/previewvol2.wmv


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

ooohhhh mate!!!!, if i hooked one of those from the espri i would be phoning home from new zealand or south america :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Duran.

IM on the Goldy and want to get into the mackeral this year, 
where abouts are you fishing for them? is it all on palmy reef


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome video 8)


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

A few good size Spotties were caught at Palmy this weekend just gone.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Shoey, 
is that a cobia in your avatar, looks like palm beach there with burleigh in teh background, is it??

if so what have you caught out there mate


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Fished palm on the weekend and there where some fish caught like cobia macks and lots of bonito so it look like the game fish season has started


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I DON'T want to look at the video as I am in Rockhampton and it's too far to paddle to the Gold Coast. :x

Ahhh, I've peeked at the vid . . . it's not that far to paddle. :lol:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I'am excited
Top video Duran,you guna head out on Sun, it looks the best day on the weather forcast.
Dennis landed his first spottie of the season, they have arrived.

Hi Ben last year we had a triple hook up on the cobia at palm beach


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Spottymac, seriously nice fish! :shock:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thats unreal,

what sort of methods do you use out there? is it all lure fishing or do u send out livies etc


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

All were caught on livies,they are easy to jig up, just look for a bait school and away you go ,the cobia won't be far away


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Ben, Stu bet me to it with the reply.

Ive heard there's quite a few Cobia up and down the coast.

Sunday and possibly Monday look good for me Stu, if your planning to fish Palmy. Will talk to Andrew regarding Monday.


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

hey stu, just looked at the weather report and i think i will be fishing saturday, sunday, monday and so on untill the weather gets really bad, because i will be on holiday and will take every chance i can get at the mackerel


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, that clip is unreal!!!

I'm all set to go get me some mackrel now. Let's go!

Well done on the clip mate.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, that clip is unreal!!!

I'm all set to go get me some mackrel now. Let's go!

Well done on the clip mate.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Got some money put aside that is earmarked for couple of days charter somewhere and I must say that clip has deffinitely started the brain ticking over.

Rob.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

good one Duran.
You will have a ball, only wish l could get the time off to go with you.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Video clip didn't work in opera for some reason, but those are some great cobia mate, love to get one of those from the kayak.


----------

